# Ash..... a miracle wood?



## woodmiser (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm concerned about using up my oak so I started throwing in this years ash.... stuff has no problem burning .. even the damp bark. Looks like I will make it through the year.


----------



## Blue Vomit (Jan 1, 2012)

How long has it been CSS? Standing dead, or is this the stuff you had delivered?


----------



## woodmiser (Jan 1, 2012)

Blue Vomit said:
			
		

> How long has it been CSS? Standing dead, or is this the stuff you had delivered?



Stuff I had delivered back in July or so. I don't even have it all split. I split a pile about 2 months ago and then added to it a few weeks ago. I'm telling you the stuff just burns... Rec room is overheating. Doesn't leave much for coals though.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 1, 2012)

From what I hear, it certainly is shorter to season than Oak, but I can still tell the difference between 2 year old and 3 year old Ash.  I have burned same year Ash in a pinch but I would never plan my stash around that.


----------



## woodmiser (Jan 1, 2012)

I just wacked a fresh split and hit it with a moisture meter. 25%


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 1, 2012)

I burn a lot of ash it is very good burning and heat output but it requires a minimum of a year to burn properly. Barley every do I let it set less than two years and it is a very good burn after two years of drying less than one and it builds an insane amount of creosote in the chimney. 

Pete


----------



## woodmiser (Jan 1, 2012)

Hmm... guess I better watch out. I'll mix it and do the hot startups. I thought I read somewhere that it requires little seasoning?


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes ash is a certainly better with aging.
Pete


----------



## Woody Stover (Jan 1, 2012)

woodmiser said:
			
		

> I thought I read somewhere that it requires little seasoning?


Compared to Oak, yes, because it has less moisture when cut. But it still needs a year to get down to 16-18%...then it will take off as soon as it hits the coals.


----------



## Gasifier (Jan 2, 2012)

That all depends on how well it was seasoned. I have burned Ash for years that I had cut, split, and stacked in the early spring. Not as good as a full year, but it burns great after being outside seasoning for a good six months. Up off the ground in long single rows that get good air movement, with at least some wind, and good sun. And I never had a problem with creosote. Ever.

I have also burned Ash that was not seasoned as long. Still burned good. Obviously not the best for BTU efficiency, but still threw BTUs. Some just went up the stack with the extra moisture.  ;-)  The likelyhood of creosote in your chimney will go up if you do not keep your fires hot enough. (Obviously, not too hot.)


----------



## woodsmaster (Jan 2, 2012)

Around here all the ash has been dead for a few years. A few weeks in the summer sun after spliting and it's bellow 20% with no creasote problems.


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 2, 2012)

In 40 years of burning, I have burned dead standing ash immediately many times.  You do what you have to do......or at least that is my philosophy and it has always gotten me by.  This forum can and will tell you what is optimal, and that is important.  You know when you are not quite as good as you should be.  But life often doesn't allow the optimal.......injury, opportunity, time, etc. so, again, do what you have to do.  Just be aware of what that is and react accordingly.  The end idea is to stay warm. ;-)


----------



## Gasifier (Jan 2, 2012)

Yep. And yes, it is somewhat of a miracle wood. If you want to call it that.  If you were not able to get ahead. If you realize your wood supply is going to run out sooner than you thought, and you are in trouble with your wood supply being short, you can always fall back on Ash. Get some cut, split small, and stacked as soon as possible. Get it in an area that is dry and warm. It will burn and keep you warm. And the standing dead stuff will be drier for you. Just like any wood that is standing dead will be drier than the live version.

Then get your wood supply ahead so it doesn't happen again. I know, I have been there.  :lol: Been in that spot before, and will not be there again.


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 2, 2012)

Gasifier said:
			
		

> Yep. And yes, it is somewhat of a miracle wood. If you want to call it that.  If you were not able to get ahead. If you realize your wood supply is going to run out sooner than you thought, and you are in trouble with your wood supply being short, you can always fall back on Ash. Get some cut, split small, and stacked as soon as possible. Get it in an area that is dry and warm. It will burn and keep you warm. And the standing dead stuff will be drier for you. Just like any wood that is standing dead.
> 
> Then get your wood supply ahead so it doesn't happen again. I know, I have been there.  :lol: *Been in that spot before, and will not be there again*.


I hope you never are Gasifier, but the fact is, sometimes life has other ideas beyond our control.


----------



## Gasifier (Jan 2, 2012)

True TFDChief. And they can fall back on the "miracle wood" to keep them warm. Ash is my favorite wood to burn. (Helps that I can get it for free and it is plentiful in my area.  )
I remember many years ago a guy told me that Ash would burn the day you cut it down. I doubted him. He was right. I do not know of any other wood that will burn that good the day it is cut down. Not ideal, but still keeps you warm.


----------



## woodmiser (Jan 2, 2012)

I thought I heard this before. Good cause I got a lot of it.


----------



## Gasifier (Jan 2, 2012)

woodmiser said:
			
		

> I thought I heard this before. Good cause I got a lot of it.



Get it split ASAP. If it has not been split at all yet, the smaller the splits the better. Criss cross it when you stack it. It will dry a little more and faster. Stay warm Dude.


----------



## parsimonious (Jan 2, 2012)

There is a Shakespeare qoute about burning ash without seasoning. I cant remember the qoute but its something about keeping a Kings feet warm while its still green. Anyone know the qoute? This thread reminded me of it. Seems people have known of ashes relatively low moisture content for along time, although I won't advocate burning any wood green.


----------



## rdust (Jan 2, 2012)

25% on a mm and it's good to go imo.  White ash is my favorite wood besides for the knocks outs like hickory or locust.  I'll take white ash over red oak all day long.  Too bad our white ash won't be around for much longer.


----------



## rdust (Jan 2, 2012)

parsimonious said:
			
		

> There is a Shakespeare qoute about burning ash without seasoning. I cant remember the qoute but its something about keeping a Kings feet warm while its still green. Anyone know the qoute? This thread reminded me of it. Seems people have known of ashes relatively low moisture content for along time, although I won't advocate burning any wood green.



Here's on version but I've seen others.

"author: Cilia Congrave 1930

Beechwood fires are bright and clear
If the logs are kept a year,
Chestnut's only good they say,
If for logs 'tis laid away.
Make a fire of Elder tree,
Death within your house will be;
But ash new or ash old,
Is fit for a queen with crown of gold.

Birch and fir logs burn too fast
Blaze up bright and do not last,
it is by the Irish said
Hawthorn bakes the sweetest bread.
Elm wood burns like churchyard mould,
E'en the very flames are cold
But Ash green or Ash brown
Is fit for a queen with golden crown.

Poplar gives a bitter smoke,
Fills your eyes and makes you choke,
Apple wood will scent your room
Pear wood smells like flowers in bloom
Oaken logs, if dry and old
keep away the winter's cold
B*ut Ash wet or Ash dry
a king shall warm his slippers by.*"


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 2, 2012)

If you want to plan your wood stash based on an old poem and burn wet wood, nobody except maybe Dennis will stop you.

As I said, I've burned same year Ash and compared to well laid up wood, it's like night and day.  I would rather leave it for another year and run the gas furnace instead.


----------



## richg (Jan 2, 2012)

Woody Stover said:
			
		

> woodmiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X 1,000,000   I put some two-year old ash on a big bed of coals and despite teh stove being fully damped down, I had a dang nuclear explosion in the firebox. Ash is one of my favorite woods....very plentiful here in northern NJ, easy to split, seasons quickly and decent heat output. Not as hot as white oak or hickory, but it gets the job done. I have a section of property where some trees need to come down, and they are arrow-straight ash trees.


----------



## woodmiser (Jan 2, 2012)

parsimonious said:
			
		

> There is a Shakespeare qoute about burning ash without seasoning. I cant remember the qoute but its something about keeping a Kings feet warm while its still green. Anyone know the qoute? This thread reminded me of it. Seems people have known of ashes relatively low moisture content for along time, although I won't advocate burning any wood green.



Yea it was that poem quoted that got me to ask about it.

To the detractors... I'm just mixing in to supplement this seasons supply. I only have about 2 cord left for the year so I need to use the ash to bolster the supply. This is my first year. I have about four cords CSS for follow on years and will be adding another 4-6 cords in the coming weeks. I will keep the ash separated to use as I get into next year since some of my wood will only be a year split. Takes a year or two to get your stuff lined up.


----------



## ChipTam (Jan 2, 2012)

Just curious.  Who still has live ash trees?  The emerald ash bore has destroyed all of the ash trees here in south-east Michigan.  I believe Detroit was ground zero for this little invader.  It likely came in on pallets from Asia about 10 years ago.  Michigan tried to stop the spread of the insect by banning the movement of firewood across the state but that didn't work.  Last thing I heard was that all of Michigan and parts of Ohio and Ontario are affected.  Has it spread further?

ChipTam


----------



## woodmiser (Jan 2, 2012)

They are still west of the mountains in PA.


----------



## Ken45 (Jan 2, 2012)

ChipTam said:
			
		

> Just curious.  Who still has live ash trees?  The emerald ash bore has destroyed all of the ash trees here in south-east Michigan.  I believe Detroit was ground zero for this little invader.  It likely came in on pallets from Asia about 10 years ago.  Michigan tried to stop the spread of the insect by banning the movement of firewood across the state but that didn't work.  Last thing I heard was that all of Michigan and parts of Ohio and Ontario are affected.  Has it spread further?
> 
> ChipTam



AFAIK, it's close but our trees are still okay.  We are along the Ohio river about 60 mi SE of Cincinnati (halfway to Portsmouth, OH).   But the EAB is close.   There is also an outbreak of the Asian Longhorn Beetle about 30 mi east of Cincinnati which apparently is an even worse pest since it kills many species.  They are aggressively trying to stop it.

I've heard that the EAB is also killing trees in northern Ky across the river from Cincinnati.

The county here was pretty in pretty good shape with the EAB but they then put us into the quarantine area so that infected wood could be brought into the county....     I fail to understand our bureaucrats.

We have a lot of green ash on our place and I am afraid of the mess we are going to have very soon.  We may lose the trails I've built on our farm if the woods become too dangerous.

I know we can't stop trade with the Far East, but our woodlands are sure paying the price for it.

Ken


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Jan 2, 2012)

The only Ash I get to burn are the blow downs, which generally are dying. I do not measure moisture, but I can tell you the Ash I cut takes off immediatly and produces very well. Red Oak on the other hand, MUST be dry - at least the outside of the round - if you want it to 'take off'. But it will out-perform the Ash when it gets below zero.


----------



## oldspark (Jan 2, 2012)

I give up, dont know what you guys are doing but it does not take ash (especially Green Ash) a full year to get to 18%, I guess I could take pictures of when I cut it and the reading and show what it is at the end of the summer but you wont believe it any way. I guess wood just drys faster in NW Iowa.


----------



## woodmiser (Jan 2, 2012)

oldspark said:
			
		

> I give up, dont know what you guys are doing but it does not take ash (espically Green Ash) a full year to get to 18%, I guess I could take pictures of when I cut it and the reading and show what it is at the end of the summer but you wont believe it any way. I guess wood just drys faster in NW Iowa.



Most here seem to agree it will burn with minimal seasoning but it will burn better when seasoned a year. I have found my recently split ash at 25%. That's pretty darn dry for almost no seasoning. This was a large living ash.
What goes on in Iowa anyway? Farming and farming and more farming?


----------



## oldspark (Jan 2, 2012)

woodmiser said:
			
		

> oldspark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can get it below 20% by fall if css by april first, not sure what others are doing, I hate seeing all this misinformation on Hearth but what are you going to do.
 Yep farming all around me, things are good for the farmers right now, just hope it stays that way.
P.S. Wet ash does not burn that well at all, I do agree with that.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 2, 2012)

To put things in perspective, it's mostly Black Ash that I burn here.  The stuff grows in swamps.  I'm told that White or Green seasons quicker.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Jan 2, 2012)

oldspark said:
			
		

> I can get it below 20% by fall if css by april first, not sure what others are doing, I hate seeing all this misinformation on Hearth but what are you going to do.



Know what ya mean. Can't say I 'hate' it, but it is painful to watch a cranky old man bi+ch after someone has obviously pizzed in his Corn Flakes. But, hey . . . what'z ya gonna' do? :smirk:


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 2, 2012)

oldspark said:
			
		

> Yep farming all around me...


Lakes and rivers all around me.  Humidity may be a factor.


----------



## oldspark (Jan 2, 2012)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> oldspark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Could be, it is very humid here in the summer, the black ash like you said may be a different animal, windy here most of the time also.


----------



## oldspark (Jan 2, 2012)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> oldspark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is funny, maybe not so nice but funny. I am sure some days people think someone pizzed in my corn flakes. :lol:


----------



## Gasifier (Jan 2, 2012)

oldspark said:
			
		

> I give up, dont know what you guys are doing but it does not take ash (espically Green Ash) a full year to get to 18%, I guess I could take pictures of when I cut it and the reading and show what it is at the end of the summer but you wont believe it any way. I guess wood just drys faster in NW Iowa.



Your not alone oldspark. White Ash dries plenty well in 6 months here in Northern New York. I have had readings from 16-22%. As you know, lots of variables can be involved in drying your wood.

We have live Ash here still. But from what I am reading the EAB is all around us. North up in Ottawa, Ontario, West of here in Rochester, N.Y. and further. Only a matter of time I guess. From another discussion on this bug though, it sounds like we can still burn the wood after they have infested the tree. They only eat the wood in a certain section under the bark. I will have a good supply of wood for a while.


----------



## woodmiser (Jan 2, 2012)

Just now I threw in the biggest split I had into a hot stove. Probably 24" long and 8-10" accross.
Lit right up after a few minutes. Now it's slowing down some as the bottom is turning to coal. Stove is about 425 on top. Air is wide open to help out.


----------



## Ken45 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gasifier said:
			
		

> White Ash dries plenty well in 6 months here in Northern New York. I have had readings from 16-22%.



Let me just ask, "what's ideal"?   I know 18% is often considered a "minimum" for seasoned wood, but that's still over 600 pounds of water per cord and "Each pound of water vaporized uses about 1,200 Btu" (extension.missouri.edu)

How much more heat do you get with a second year of seasoning?

I can definitely tell the difference between wood that has been seasoned six months and 18 months.


----------



## woodmiser (Jan 2, 2012)

About half hour later, air wide open, stove temp has risen to 435. I like it.


----------



## oldspark (Jan 2, 2012)

Ken45 said:
			
		

> Gasifier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Now were getting somewhere, why do you think wood has to be that dry, they test the stoves at either 20 or 25%, 18% wood bursts into flame in seconds and get the stove hot in no time. Now if wood could load itself into the wood burner with a little more age on it I'm all for it. I CAN tell when wood is really dry as it tends to burn up quicker.
 Another thing where have you read that 18% is the minimum, that's crap also.


----------



## woodmiser (Jan 2, 2012)

I added two more splits burned about 10 minutes wide open, now I just turned down the air to cruise mode.... no smoke.

I love this wood. It's this years live cut ash with only a few months dry time.


----------



## oldspark (Jan 2, 2012)

I have some of this years ash I cut in the spring and some that is 17 months old and can not tell any difference, the ash I cut last spring starts and burns well.


----------



## woodmiser (Jan 2, 2012)

It's holding my Equinox at 400 stove top. That's saying something.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 2, 2012)

oldspark said:
			
		

> Ken45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like another oldtimer's "wood is too dry" debate recently proliferated by OWB guys.

I don't own a MM and have no clue what % my wood is.  I guage the wood by weight and how well it burns without having to fuss with it and how clean the glass stays when the air is turned way down.  I have never encountered the "wood it too dry" phenomenon but I have encountered the unregulated EPA mandated air issue that manifests more with dry wood.  I have encountered the "before its time" issue and rather than fuss with it and burn up more that I should, I'd rather run the gas furnace and save the wood for next year.


----------



## oldspark (Jan 2, 2012)

LLigefta-you have never had wood that gased off in a heartbeat and secondaries had a hard time keeping up, bottome line for me is I WONT burn wet wood but I am not gonna wait longer than needed either, most of my wood is close to 2 years old so I do have wood to compare and it does not amount to a hill of beans for some types.


----------



## woodmiser (Jan 2, 2012)

I definitely had the "wood too dry" syndrome with my insert. I turned that stuff into kindling.

Here a a few shots I took just in the last hour burning ash. I think the cats approve!


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 2, 2012)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> I have never encountered the "wood is too dry" phenomenon but I have encountered the unregulated EPA mandated air issue that manifests more with dry wood...


I should qualify that statement to just the post-EPA era.  I burned for many years in old barrel stoves, cookstoves and cast iron stoves where the moisture was an integral element in controlling the burn.

Most folk tend to blame the wood and call it a "wood too dry" issue when the blame probably lies with the stove.  In years past, I selected less than ideal wood for overnight burns because of the stove.  I've since had my encounter on the road to Damascus.


----------



## Ken45 (Jan 2, 2012)

The "wood is too dry and burns too fast", or you are feeding in too small of splits?


----------



## maxed_out (Jan 2, 2012)

woodmiser, same here with recently cut ash.  year 2+ gets even better. if condtions are right, big wind just perfect accross our flue and cold, ash can burn really hot.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 2, 2012)

oldspark said:
			
		

> I give up, dont know what you guys are doing but it does not take ash (especially Green Ash) a full year to get to 18%, I guess I could take pictures of when I cut it and the reading and show what it is at the end of the summer but you wont believe it any way. I guess wood just drys faster in NW Iowa.



Oldspark, you live in a different climate out there so maybe have some different results.


----------



## ohlongarm (Jan 2, 2012)

After what I've read here I doubt if wood can ever get too dry in my area,white oak Given to me in 2004 was already 4 years old,just this weeekend I split a few pieces and most of it was still 16 to 18%.Been stored in a shed burned beautiful though.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 2, 2012)

That wood too dry talk is all bull. Wood won't get too dry. Look at that wood we put in the stoves at Woodstock. It was cut, split and stacked in December of 2002 and we put into the stoves in October 2011. Really got a nice burn with it too. 

As for the ash, now for sure, some can be burned much quicker or at least it can around here because all our ash are dead. We still have plenty to cut though. We've burned a lot of ash and have burned it right off the stump, after 6 months, after a year and after more than a year. We have noticed a huge difference. Give it more than a year and it will burn better. Perhaps not for oldspark but maybe he does things different as he likes to tell about burning his wood so soon. For us, we'd much rather burn the wood later and have gotten much better results by doing so. 

So in my book it is still the ideal to get 2-3 years ahead with your wood supply. Not only will it guarantee you have good wood to burn but should some disaster hit you and you can not cut one year, you still have good wood. It is better than money in the bank and as someone else pointed out, you don't even get taxed on it.


----------



## woodmiser (Jan 2, 2012)

Agreed. I expect to allow much of the ash to spend more time out there once I get through this season. As of today I have 5-1/2 cord CSS outside in the yard. About 2-1/2 cord yellow poplar, 1-1/2 beech and 1-1/2 red oak.
In the screen room I have about 2 cord seasoned oak and a bunch of this year's ash. A little more in the attached garage... mostly ash.

I still have about 4-6 cord to split... red oak, beech and those gigantic ash logs. In addition the woods recently gave up two large trees.. a red oak and a sweet gum... and there's lots' more.

It's all work now. No more buying wood.

As far as wood too dry.... try some 4 years old, garage dried sweet gum. The stuff is like burning cardboard. Definitely too dry for a full load in my Clydesdale.


----------



## oldspark (Jan 2, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> That wood too dry talk is all bull. Wood won't get too dry. Look at that wood we put in the stoves at Woodstock. It was cut, split and stacked in December of 2002 and we put into the stoves in October 2011. Really got a nice burn with it too.
> 
> As for the ash, now for sure, some can be burned much quicker or at least it can around here because all our ash are dead. We still have plenty to cut though. We've burned a lot of ash and have burned it right off the stump, after 6 months, after a year and after more than a year. We have noticed a huge difference. Give it more than a year and it will burn better. Perhaps not for oldspark but maybe he does things different as he likes to tell about burning his wood so soon. For us, we'd much rather burn the wood later and have gotten much better results by doing so.
> 
> So in my book it is still the ideal to get 2-3 years ahead with your wood supply. Not only will it guarantee you have good wood to burn but should some disaster hit you and you can not cut one year, you still have good wood. It is better than money in the bank and as someone else pointed out, you don't even get taxed on it.


The wood I had was not normal, wood will only get so dry and then will quit drying, the wood you has that was checked by BK was in the 20's for some reason or another. I did not say too dry of wood is normal but I has some and it was dead when cut, might have been elm and the secondaries went crazy and the wood burnt up rather quickly, not sure why you think it is bull as really low% is going to burn quicker, that is as much a fact as wet wood dont burn well. Like I said too dry of wood is not normal because it will only dry to a point and quit, a good reason not to leave it for many years


----------



## oldspark (Jan 2, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> oldspark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I dont think we are that different, but I do not stack in cubes, all this talk about drying and I know some people stack in double rows or cubes and that aint gonna get it for quick drying.


----------



## oldspark (Jan 2, 2012)

'So in my book it is still the ideal to get 2-3 years ahead with your wood supply. Not only will it guarantee you have good wood to burn but should some disaster hit you and you can not cut one year, you still have good wood. It is better than money in the bank and as someone else pointed out, you donâ€™t even get taxed on it. "
NEVER  did I say that was not a good idea, not once. I have 3 years of wood here now.


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 2, 2012)

parsimonious said:
			
		

> There is a Shakespeare qoute about burning ash without seasoning. I cant remember the qoute but its something about keeping a Kings feet warm while its still green. Anyone know the qoute? This thread reminded me of it. Seems people have known of ashes relatively low moisture content for along time, although I won't advocate burning any wood green.


Yep.

_Beechwood fires are bright and clear
If the logs are kept a year,
Chestnut's only good they say,
If for logs 'tis laid away.
Make a fire of Elder tree,
Death within your house will be;
But ash new or ash old,
Is fit for a queen with crown of gold.

Birch and fir logs burn too fast
Blaze up bright and do not last,
it is by the Irish said
Hawthorn bakes the sweetest bread.
Elm wood burns like churchyard mould,
E'en the very flames are cold
But Ash green or Ash brown
Is fit for a queen with golden crown.

Poplar gives a bitter smoke,
Fills your eyes and makes you choke,
Apple wood will scent your room
Pear wood smells like flowers in bloom
Oaken logs, if dry and old
keep away the winter's cold
But Ash wet or Ash dry
a king shall warm his slippers_ by.


----------



## oldspark (Jan 2, 2012)

ASH wet sucks. 35%, they did not have EPA stoves when that poem was written. :lol:


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 2, 2012)

oldspark said:
			
		

> ASH wet sucks. 35%, they did not have EPA stoves when that poem was written. :lol:


Didn't have the EPA either, just Kings  :snake:


----------



## oldspark (Jan 2, 2012)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> oldspark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well then burn on brother! :coolsmile:


----------



## woodmiser (Jan 2, 2012)

Took this a couple of minutes ago. Turn your sound down. Sometimes my phone makes all kinds of noise while recording. This is all ash... split within the last few months.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 3, 2012)

oldspark said:
			
		

> I know some people stack in double rows or cubes and that aint gonna get it for quick drying.


Ja, I stack in double rows and Dennis stacks in triple rows but then we aren't in any real hurry to burn the stuff.


----------



## woodmiser (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm doing double rows... cause I'm lazy.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 3, 2012)

woodmiser said:
			
		

> ...I'm lazy.


Ja, well... 4 years ago I was just tossing them in heaps to dry before laying them up in the shed cuz I didn't want to stack twice.  I still have some of that wood left over in my shed cuz the 3 year old stuff got stacked in front of it.


----------



## oldspark (Jan 3, 2012)

I dont know too many lazy people who burn wood, well I know one and I split and cut wood for him last week.


----------



## tymbee (Jan 3, 2012)

oldspark said:
			
		

> I give up, dont know what you guys are doing but it does not take ash (especially Green Ash) a full year to get to 18%, I guess I could take pictures of when I cut it and the reading and show what it is at the end of the summer but you wont believe it any way. I guess wood just drys faster in NW Iowa.



I agree. Lots of white ash here in upstate NY although it's under attack from the ash borers. I'm burning some ash right now that I cut this fall. Burns great. As for those suggesting that seasoning for 2 years is desirable?? Well, must be a difference in species, or climate but virtually any hardwood around here cut in the early spring and stacked in a sunny area is fine for the following heating season. 

Of course there's always a distinction between what's ideal and what's practical. Having been born & raised on a farm where at one point wood was our only heat, there aren't many farmers that have the luxury of being able to store wood for anywhere near 2 years-- but we managed to keep warm in the winter in any event.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 3, 2012)

tymbee said:
			
		

> Of course there's always a distinction between what's ideal and what's practical. Having been born & raised on a farm where at one point wood was our only heat, there aren't many farmers that have the luxury of being able to store wood for anywhere near 2 years-- but we managed to keep warm in the winter in any event.


Ja, I grew up on a farm too... burned same year wood.  My father never knew the value of dry wood but my mother sure did.  I remember many a tongue lashing she'd give the old man when the supper was delayed cuz the cookstove wasn't putting out the heat.  She'd take the food out of the oven and put some splits in the oven to dry some.

He never did learn and a chimney fire burned the house to the ground.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 3, 2012)

oldspark said:
			
		

> I dont know too many lazy people who burn wood, well I know one and I split and cut wood for him last week.



What ya doing next week? :lol:


----------



## tymbee (Jan 3, 2012)

Yikes! That's learning a lesson the hard way for sure. Hand in hand with the necessity to burn unseasoned wood should be the expectation that one must clean the chimney and stove pipe much more often.

We didn't cook with wood but I had nearby family that did. I can vividly remember walking into their country kitchen in the dead of winter just as fresh baked loaves of bread were coming out of the oven. Great memory-- but offset somewhat by the less pleasurable bread making experience in mid-July when it was 90 degrees outside...




			
				LLigetfa said:
			
		

> tymbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## woodmiser (Jan 3, 2012)

My parents lived off a cook stove back in the old country.


----------



## slamotto (Jan 3, 2012)

I cut up several downed White Ash trees in early november.  I don't know how long they were down, but I was pleasantly surprised when I split them, and found the moisture content to be 18 - 20%.  I put it right into the woodshed to be burned this winter.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 3, 2012)

Seems like a good time to bring out this . . .

Firefighterjakeï¿½s Poem about Wood

Wood Is Good

Here's a poem about wood, a little ditty,
Before I forget, welcome to hearth.com tickbitty.

All wood is good if it is given time to season,
Here's my thinking, here's the reason.

Just like the song "Turn Turn Turn" by the Byrds,
Every species of wood has it's place, at least according to this Nerd.

Poplar, silver maple, spruce and fir,
In the shoulder seasons will make the woodstove purr.

You will not burn down your home with pine,
Good for kindling or quick, fast fires, to this wood species I raise my stein.

Beech, sugar maple, hickory, locust and oak,
Good for those really cold days, the fire will not die out or soon croak.

And what about the aromatic cedar?
Good for kindling or shoulder seasons -- throw it in your heater.

Some folks do not like burning birch -- yellow, gray, black or white,
They say it burns up too fast, I say the fire is still hot and burns bright.

Elm they say is too wet and hard to split when fresh cut as it is stringy and burns poorly, I say it gets a bad rap,
Wait a year, when seasoned and elm is burning, in front of the warm stove you'll soon be taking a nap.

Ash, oh ash, I love this wood the best of all, my favorite wood of all is ash,
But it really should season and then this wood is better than cash.

So to all new burners who wonder and worry about the species of wood,
I say to you, all species of wood is very good.

But heed these words well -- you really need to give most wood a year to dry,
If you do not season the wood, the fire will sputter and you will no doubt swear and may cry.

Cut, split and stack your wood for a year,
And then come next Winter in front of the warm fire you will sip your ice-cold beer.


---

And on a serious side . . . 

Burned ash that was cut, split and stacked 4-6 months previously . . . thought it burned pretty well.
The next year I burned ash that was cut, split and stacked for oever a year . . . and I saw the light as it was a whole new experience with more heat and easier ignition.
Two year old ash . . . pretty close to the first year . . . only sometimes it can almost seem like someone has set off a firebomb in the woodstove.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 3, 2012)

tymbee said:
			
		

> oldspark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And having been born and raised on a farm, we always cut our wood well ahead of time. Not so for the neighbors, but they were the ones with cold houses and had chimney fires. 

As for the ash one year vs. two, there is a difference; very noticeable. No, I would not hesitate to burn ash in a year and we've even burned it green, but that is not the ideal for sure. 

And yes, NW Iowa is a different climate than most places further east.


----------



## gerry100 (Jan 3, 2012)

In the past and probably today, wood burning was not a hobby for farmers but a necessity. With all else they had to do, getting a year ahead on firewood may not have happened every year.

I've heard ash referred to as " Farmers coal".

BTW . I've got plenty on my woodlot in upstateNY, a few targeted for the '13/'14 season. Got to get them before the borers do.


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 4, 2012)

gerry100 said:
			
		

> In the past and probably today, wood burning was not a hobby for farmers but a necessity. With all else they had to do, getting a year ahead on firewood may not have happened every year.
> 
> I've heard ash referred to as " Farmers coal".
> 
> BTW . I've got plenty on my woodlot in upstateNY, a few targeted for the '13/'14 season. Got to get them before the borers do.


First, I am not being sarcastic, just really curious as to the reason.  Why do you have to get those ash before the wood borers do?  They are just getting here, adjacent county to the North.


----------



## gerry100 (Jan 4, 2012)

Just a little. sarcasm on my part.

I've got a small woodlot that I cut from that should sustain us as long I can keep cutiing ( I'm 62).

Some 12" dia ash targeted for this cutting season.

Borers are a nearing this area if they are not here already. If I see signs of the borer on a tree it will become a target.


----------



## tymbee (Jan 4, 2012)

[quote author="Backwoods Savage" date="1325648158
And having been born and raised on a farm, we always cut our wood well ahead of time. Not so for the neighbors, but they were the ones with cold houses and had chimney fires. [/quote]

Great. For the record, our house was always warm as well and we never had a chimney fire!


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 4, 2012)

tymbee said:
			
		

> Backwoods Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To bad my father couldn't say that.  We had many fires in the masonry chimney but it was the one in the Selkirk Class A SS chimney that took the cake.  Too bad he didn't have Ash to burn instead of all that Poplar.


----------



## zzr7ky (Jan 4, 2012)

TFDChief -  IMHO one wants to cut Ash as soon as the EA Bore gets in the area because it will kill all of the decent trees quickly.  The roots rot in 2 years of so then the woods are not safe in any kind of wind.

The large trees are killed first.  Stuff of a foot and under will last a year or two longer.   I'm just finishing up cutting about 7 acres of woods that was about 40% Ash, about a mile from the house.  I will miss it when it's gone.   Aim to be 4 years ahead by Spring.

ATB, 
Mike


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 5, 2012)

zzr7ky said:
			
		

> TFDChief -  IMHO one wants to cut Ash as soon as the EA Bore gets in the area because it will kill all of the decent trees quickly.  The roots rot in 2 years of so then the woods are not safe in any kind of wind.
> 
> The large trees are killed first.  Stuff of a foot and under will last a year or two longer.   I'm just finishing up cutting about 7 acres of woods that was about 40% Ash, about a mile from the house.  I will miss it when it's gone.   Aim to be 4 years ahead by Spring.
> 
> ...


Makes sense.  We are watching them here in IL......advance has been slow.


----------



## woodsmaster (Jan 5, 2012)

zzr7ky said:
			
		

> TFDChief -  IMHO one wants to cut Ash as soon as the EA Bore gets in the area because it will kill all of the decent trees quickly.  The roots rot in 2 years of so then the woods are not safe in any kind of wind.
> 
> The large trees are killed first.  Stuff of a foot and under will last a year or two longer.   I'm just finishing up cutting about 7 acres of woods that was about 40% Ash, about a mile from the house.  I will miss it when it's gone.   Aim to be 4 years ahead by Spring.
> 
> ...



Ash has been dead here for a few years. A few of the smaller ones have blown over, but what you really have to watch for
is the top limbs breaking out. Some off the wood is starting to turn punky now. I predict I have about 2 more years to 
get it before it's not much good.


----------



## mecreature (Jan 5, 2012)

I have some ash css in September. 
I would burn it if thats what I had. 
I bet I could get it to start up in a cold stove better then the locust I have from last spring.
That stuff and a cold stove do not mix well.


----------

